#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κινητά τηλέφωνα επικίνδυνα για την υγεία

## Efpalinos

Αυξάνουν οι επιστημονικές ενδείξεις για πρόκληση καρκίνου από τη χρήση κινητών:
http://www.gq.com/cars-gear/gear-and...hone-radiation

----------


## Theo

Απλά να θυμήσω πως σε παλαιότερες δεκαετίες κάποιοι διαρρήγνυαν τα ιμάτιά τους περί της μη τοξικότητας και μη επικινδυνότητας του καπνίσματος και είχαν μέχρι και γιατρούς σε διαφημίσεις να καπνίζουν.

Κάποτε είδα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που ανέφερε για έναν επιστήμονα που χρηματοδοτήθηκε απ' το lobby των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας για να κάνει έρευνα που βάσει των προβλέψεών τους θα απεδείκνυε πως δεν βλάπτει η χρήση του κινητού. Όταν τους ενημέρωσε για τα πρώτα ευρύματα της έρευνας διέκοψαν το πρόγραμμα.

Ο καιρός θα δείξει. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως έτσι που εδραιώθηκε στη ζωή μας η αναστροφή της κατάστασης θεωρείται αδύνατη.

----------



----------


## cna

Δέχομαι πως τα κινητά τηλέφωνα προκαλούν όλα αυτά τα κακά. Γι' αυτό και χρησιμοποιώ κιτ ανοιχτής ακρόασης ή ακουστικά με το κινητό όσο το δυνατόν μακρύτερα από το σώμα και *πάντα* με το πίσω μέρος του στην αντίθετη πλευρά από αυτή του σώματος. Έχει γίνει όμως ποτέ καμία μελέτη για όλη την εκπεμπόμενη ακτινοβολία; Οι υπάρχουσες πηγές είναι ήδη υπερβολικά πολλές για να θεωρούμε ότι η ακτινοβολία είναι αμελητέα: εναέρια καλώδια υψηλής και μέσης τάσης, πομποδέκτες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, πομποδέκτες τηλεόρασης, πομποδέκτες ασύρματων δικτύων, δορυφορικά σήματα τηλεπικοινωνιών, δορυφορικά σήματα GPS-Galileo κλπ, δορυφορικά σήματα κατασκοπευτικών δορυφόρων. Δεδομένου ότι οι επιδράσεις της η/μ ακτινοβολίας είναι αθροιστικές για το σώμα δεν αρκεί πλέον να ασχολούμαστε με μοναδιαίες περιπτώσεις (πχ μόνο με το GPS ή μόνο με τα κινητά). Θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να γίνει συνολική μελέτη...

----------


## george66

Πάντως οι εταιρείες κινητών τηλεφών είναι υποχρεωμένες νομίζω, να εμφανίζουν έναν δείκτη που λέγεται SAR (ειδικός ρυθμός απορρόφησης) της ακτινοβολίας. Αυτός ο δείκτης αναφέρει την ενέργεια που που απορροφά κάποιος στην περιοχή του κεφαλιού μας, όταν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος κινητό σε διαφορετικές συνθήκες. Δηλαδή εάν δεν έχουμε καλό σήμα, τότε η απαιτούμενη ενέργεια για να πραγματοποιηθεί η ομιλία μεγαλώνει κλπ.

Η ΕΕ έχει θέσει όριο τα 2 W/Kg για αυτόν τον δείκτη με τις περισσότερες εταιρείες να κινούνται μεταξύ 0,5 έως 1,3, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποια μοντέλα που είναι κοντά στο όριο και ίσως να τα ξεπερνάνε.
Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχε κυκλοφορήσει μια τέτοια κτάσταση στο διαδίκτυο με όλα τα κινητά. (δεν της έδωσα σημασία τότε και την διέγραψα).

Επίσης η δικιά μας Ελληνική επιτροπή ατομικής ενέργειας, (υπεύθυνη για την ασφαλή χρήση όλων των ειδών ακτινοβολίας για την προστασία του πληθυσμού), δεν αναφέρει κάτι για τα κινητά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά (πέρυσι που τα κοιτούσα) οι έρευνες συνεχίζονται και απλά συστήνουν τα παιδιά μέχρι 16 ετών να μην κάνουν χρήση κινητών, και οι λοιποί χρήστες να χρησιμοποιούν βοηθητικά εξαρτήματα για να μην είναι κοντά στο κεφάλι μας η συσκευή.

----------


## Ubiquites

Δεν αποκλείεται αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον στα κινητά έχει να κάνει και με τη συχνοτητά την οποία το χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος. Εκτός από τα κινητά, θα πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε και όλα αυτά τα καλώδια μεταφοράς του ρεύματος πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας τι επιπτώσεις έχουν, όταν δεν σταματά ποτέ η μεταφορά ρεύματος σε αυτά 24 ώρες την ημέρα, 7 μέρες τη βδομάδα κλπ... 

Τι να κάνουμε όσο ζήσουμε τουλάχιστον να ζήσουμε καλά.

----------

